
App that falsely claimed to aid refugees at sea pulled from App Store - pavel_lishin
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/21/11988286/i-sea-app-refugees-ios-fake
======
ojm
And it won a Lion at Cannes. Shows how worthwhile all these advertising
industry awards are.

